
Fighting Covid-19 with GCP – quarantine tracking system - piotrpilis
https://getindata.com/blog/fighting-COVID-19-Google-Cloud-quarantine-tracking-system
======
AzorexKsu
Great article! Incredible how fast did you manage to implement fully working
application.

